# side effects of being in a car where someone is smoking weed



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

What are the possible side effects of being in a car where someone is smoking weed, and you have never been "exposed" to weed before. Around 10 minutes of being exposed to it in the car.

I might be going somewhere where a person in the car might or might not be smoking weed. I do not smoke nor have I ever tried weed, I dont want to. But if I go I might be subjected to the fumes of it. 

Would it have any bad side effects on me?


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

It's possible you could get a "contact" high from the second hand smoke, but if the windows are open it's doubtful.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

You are going to keel over dead of stupidity, that's what.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been in a room where someone had just been smoking weed in there, and I didn't notice anything much about it other than the unpleasant smell. (That was probably the 2nd or 3rd time I'd smelt it, the other two being outside from my backyard when one of the neighbours was smoking.)... The only thing really was a slight increase in anxiety, probably because I was like "ZOMG!!!11!!" Another friend was there and it would've been her first exposure to it, and she didn't mention anything being out of the ordinary.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

So basically no change than?


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

You'll be fine, seriously. The worst thing that can happen is reeking of weed afterwards. You might end up feeling a little bit light headed at the most, and if that happens fresh air is literally inches away.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

But were going to a restaraunt after, I was worried.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you worried about becoming high from the second-hand smoke or are you worried about health issues? 
I'm no doctor(I don't even play one on TV), but I'm pretty sure second-hand marijuana smoke is nowhere near as deadly as it would be from cigarettes. 
I also imagine if they smoke enough of it, you could get a small buzz but likely nothing that you'd truly notice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

****, dude, 10 minute exposure will hook you for life. Now head over to your nearest dealer, buy some weed and have some fun.

Just kidding. You're perfectly safe.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ha, kids.

I actually only smoke weed on average once a year for my adult life. A dozen times sounds about right.

I can't talk to a dealer. He's a person. I can't even look him in the crotch as I hand him money.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

keithp said:


> What are the possible side effects of being in a car where someone is smoking weed, and you have never been "exposed" to weed before. Around 10 minutes of being exposed to it in the car.
> 
> Would it have any bad side effects on me?


Bad side effects of being in a car with someone smoking weed for 10 minutes:
The smell will probably stick on you for just a little while. Also, it's not as bad as cigarette smoke, but any kind of smoke is no good for your lungs.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, hopefully IF they do the windows will be open. I was concerned in the resteraunt we would smell like it and get in trouble and get kicked out. If it was up to me I would not go in the car with them, but this is my transportation for the night.

It's stupid because we have cops in the family and one of these guys still smoke weed anyway, if they get pulled over and i'm in the car, i'll get in trouble even if I did nothing.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nothing will happen unless they're smoking for a really long time with all the windows up...now if he's/she's hotboxing then you might get a contact high but that's unlikely if the windows cracked.

The worst that can happen if you see those red & blue flashing lights behind you :afr
The best that can happen is if it's the really good potent weed & you just happen to hit it couple times & end up with a strong *** body and/or head high feeling like you just finished walking on a bundle of clouds :yes

Oh man i need to roll one or 2 up now lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

keithp said:


> Ok, hopefully IF they do the windows will be open. *I was concerned in the resteraunt we would smell like it *and get in trouble and get kicked out. If it was up to me I would not go in the car with them, but this is my transportation for the night.
> 
> It's stupid because we have cops in the family and one of these guys still smoke weed anyway, if they get pulled over and i'm in the car, i'll get in trouble even if I did nothing.


Now the smelling like it part is very possible, I remember being in a radioshack when a man walked in and half of store started smelling like the sent of weed smoke just off the sent of his cloths.. you have to stand outside a good 5-10 minutes if you want the sent off.

but I don't think they can kick you out for smelling like weed that's bad for business lol. I've walked in stores, restaurants, in high school, in college, in malls, in front of police, and pretty much everywhere smelling like it & never been told a thing..You can't get in trouble for simply smelling like it or being high off it, just if it's caught in your possession.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

depends how much the car is 'hotboxed', you may get a little high but i doubt it is going to really effect you, just spray with deodorant before you go to the restaurant


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember the first time I got a contact buzz. I was in a car with my cousin & her husband and they were smoking weed. I got a headahe & was violenly ill for days. Lets just say it was a long time after that before I tried it myself.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't even get high from actively sharing doobies/joints/blunts (and I rarely smoke).

I really need to take big, deep bong rips to feel the effects.

As others have said, you'll be fine. You probably won't even smell like it, unless you've been actively smoking.

You might as well try it if you haven't. Just relax, and realise that the increased heartbeat/chest sensitivity, muscle-twitching and tight-face feeling are completely normal. If you relax through that stage, you'll start laughing your arse off... which could be embarrassing for the restaurant dinner.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

getting in a car crash


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

AK32 said:


> I remember the first time I got a contact buzz. I was in a car with my cousin & her husband and they were smoking weed. I got a headahe & was violenly ill for days. Lets just say it was a long time after that before I tried it myself.


That isn't a contact buzz, it is called hypochondria. None of that can really happen, unless of course someone forced you down and blew smoke into your lungs.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love that smell.... weed smells so good... but I hate the fuzzy drugged feeling. My nose always goes numb and I giggle too much... at 45 it would sound really stupid for me to be giggling like that... but I'm just guessing.

I would never be in a car with someone who was high... if they were driving... or as a passenger. I would think if you got pulled over someone would be in possession of and I wouldn't want to deal with that kind of hassle... it just wouldn't be worth the risk of the stress and uncertainty... but as far as just breathing the fumes... it would most likely be relaxing and pleasant - but I've heard it affects some people differently.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Noob.  
Unless the windows aren't rolled down, you'll get a little buzz. So I say just have a few draws and relax!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Just stop worrying about it and ask him for a bloody hoot...


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing you wont get affected by it. Take a hit it wont kill ya. personally it doesnt agree with me so I dont bother with the stuff.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

AK32 said:


> I remember the first time I got a contact buzz. I was in a car with my cousin & her husband and they were smoking weed. I got a headahe & was violenly ill for days. Lets just say it was a long time after that before I tried it myself.


what in the world...."violently ill"???

nothing will happen to you, only you might get a lil buzz but your gonna feel great. Since you heading for the restaurant then it will be even better cause your food is going to taste so amazing.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

keithp said:


> What are the possible side effects of being in a car where someone is smoking weed, and you have never been "exposed" to weed before. Around 10 minutes of being exposed to it in the car.
> 
> I might be going somewhere where a person in the car might or might not be smoking weed. I do not smoke nor have I ever tried weed, I dont want to. But if I go I might be subjected to the fumes of it.
> 
> Would it have any bad side effects on me?


Nervousness (over passerbys and cops seeing), increased attention (to their driving abilities), and... uh, that's about it.



keithp said:


> Ok, hopefully IF they do the windows will be open. I was concerned in the resteraunt we would smell like it and get in trouble and get kicked out. If it was up to me I would not go in the car with them, but this is my transportation for the night.
> 
> It's stupid because we have cops in the family and one of these guys still smoke weed anyway, if they get pulled over and i'm in the car, i'll get in trouble even if I did nothing.


Unless they are causing a ruckus in the restaurant (I highly doubt they will) then they won't care. I've never once been kicked out, heard of friends being kicked out or seen someone get kicked out of a restaurant for smelling a bit like weed. In fact the munchies mean more business for restaurants. Dealing with customers who are really drunk is much more of a problem for places than dealing with customers who are high from weed. Don't worry about it.

Anyway, if the windows of the car are rolled down then they would barely smell, if at all.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

How about, Wrapping yourselves around a tree? That sounds like a pretty bad side effect if you ask me.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ununderstood said:


> what in the world...."violently ill"???
> 
> nothing will happen to you, only you might get a lil buzz but your gonna feel great. Since you heading for the restaurant then it will be even better cause your food is going to taste so amazing.


Sounds like he had a ******, happens sometimes.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> How about, Wrapping yourselves around a tree? That sounds like a pretty bad side effect if you ask me.


They didn't say it was the driver. Most people know better then that. Besides, it doesn't impair your driving the same way alcohol does anyway. So I think you're being a little overly dramatic. I'm not encouraging smoking while driving though. There's always a risk of having a panic attack or something.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

writingupastorm said:


> They didn't say it was the driver. Most people know better then that. Besides, it doesn't impair your driving the same way alcohol does anyway. So I think you're being a little overly dramatic. I'm not encouraging smoking while driving though. There's always a risk of having a panic attack or something.


It is a drug. The same way that Vikadin, Uppers, Downers, Painkillers, Etc... Are drugs. Driving and drugs, Or alcohol, Do not mix.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

No. Even if it did affect you, it would be anything but negative.


----------

